# Cleaning Wood out of Clear Creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I saw a real big tree in Boulder creek above the red lion.

I am up for some woodchucking in general, and have plenty of tools.

How about some weekday afternoons in late april or early may?


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

*i'm in*

i'm in Dave. let me know when and where-trev


----------



## Trevor (Dec 11, 2003)

I've not met many of you, but I am up for helping out. I usually end up with a backpack full of trash when I hike. Might as well transfer that same mentality to our water ways.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Where's the wood?

I haven't driven up clear creek recently, so I'm not sure if it needs any help.

The big trre above the red lion has been removed from Boulder creek; nice work whoever did that.

Anyone know of stretches of river that need a little pruning? Now is the season.


----------

